# Picture request, submit your tarantula for tattoo ideas



## JungleGuts (May 29, 2007)

*Picture request, submit your tarantula for tattoo ideas(Avicularia spp)*

Well im gonna be 18 in like 4 months and I want to start geting a design down for my tattoo. Im looking to get some type of Avicularia tarantula tattooed on my sholder/arm. So im looking for people who have some really nice pics of their tarantula that they would like to submit/give me permission to get a design based off of it. Detailed pics would be great...start posting them!


----------



## P. Novak (May 29, 2007)

JungleGuts said:


> Well im gonna be 18 in like 4 months and I want to start geting a design down for my tattoo. Im looking to get some type of tarantula tattooed on my sholder/arm. So im looking for people who have some really nice pics of their tarantula that they would like to submit/give me permission to get a design based off of it. Detailed pics would be great...start posting them!


Happy early birthday haha. I'm 18 in 4 days.  

It would help to what kind of tarantula your looking for. Grammostola spp., Pterinochilus spp., and species? Arboreal, Burrower, or Terrestrial?


----------



## JungleGuts (May 29, 2007)

Novak said:


> Happy early birthday haha. I'm 18 in 4 days.
> 
> It would help to what kind of tarantula your looking for. Grammostola spp., Pterinochilus spp., and species? Arboreal, Burrower, or Terrestrial?


haha thanks, happy bday to you also! Anyway yea i should really narrow it down....id say im mainly looking for Avicularia.


----------



## Arachnobrian (May 29, 2007)

Here you go A. versicolor.




Just kidding, it's the only avic I have. lol


----------



## P. Novak (May 29, 2007)

JungleGuts said:


> haha thanks, happy bday to you also! Anyway yea i should really narrow it down....id say im mainly looking for Avicularia.


Hey, Thanks haha. Alright, I'll get you some Avicularia pictures tomorrow.


----------



## JungleGuts (May 29, 2007)

Novak said:


> Hey, Thanks haha. Alright, I'll get you some Avicularia pictures tomorrow.


sweet thanx


----------



## Transylvania (May 29, 2007)

Here's a pic for ya, my versicolor sling:


----------



## phil jones (May 29, 2007)

Novak said:


> Happy early birthday haha. I'm 18 in 4 days.
> 
> It would help to what kind of tarantula your looking for. Grammostola spp., Pterinochilus spp., and species? Arboreal, Burrower, or Terrestrial?


i wish i was 18 again and i knew all that i know now    PHIL


----------



## Gesticulator (May 29, 2007)

You might find some if you skim through here. TWH would probably be the place to post this thread.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=35645&page=59

Mine's in my avatar, and no, you CANNOT steal it!;P 





and the picture it came from (with permission of its owner)


----------



## funnylori (May 29, 2007)

A. purpurea (sling)






A. versicolor (sling)






On one condition, you let me know you used it and send me a picture!


----------



## JungleGuts (May 29, 2007)

thanks for the pics guys and keep em coming! and yes if i decide to use one i will be sure to talk it over with the person first


----------



## Austin S. (May 29, 2007)

You are welcome to skim through my pics if you want. 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=93975&highlight=Austin+S.


----------



## TheDarkFinder (May 29, 2007)

my favorite


----------



## P. Novak (May 29, 2007)

Note: These are all oldish pictures, I will gladly take new ones from whatever angle you like if you'd want me to from any of the Ts on my list. Just let me know....

0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.1 Aphonopelma chalcodes
0.0.1 Aphonopelma iodius
0.1 Aphonopelma seemanni
1.1 Avicularia avicularia
1.1 Brachypelma emilia
0.1 Brachypelma smithi
0.0.1 Brachypelma vagans
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus bechaunicus
0.0.2 Ceratogyrus brachycephalus
0.1 Ceratogyrus marshalli
0.1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
1.0 Cyclosternum fasciatum
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp. "Blue"
0.0.1 Grammostola aureostriata
0.0.3 Grammostola pulchra
0.3 Grammostola rosea
0.1 Heteroscodra maculata
0.1 Lasiodora parahybana 
1.1 Paraphysa scrofa
0.0.1 Psalmopoeus irminia 
0.1 Pterinochilus murinus 



Avicularia avicularia 






Ceratogyrus bechuanicus











Ceratogyrus marshalli











Pterinochilus murinus











Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## AlainL (May 29, 2007)

Hi!

Man, you should go with H.maculata, black and grey.

Here you go


----------



## 138 (May 29, 2007)

if you can make it to michigan here's a great wildlife artist Tom Renshaw

and this is one "top notch" shop in Elgin, IL.


----------



## JungleGuts (May 29, 2007)

thats for all the pics everyone theres really some sweet ones...also thanks for the heads up on places to go...if anyone else knows any good places in my area let me know. Ill probably be bringing the picture to a few places and then ill see what they draw up from it.

I was lookin at Tom Renshaws website, his wildlife work looks really good


----------



## Arachnobrian (May 29, 2007)

Hey Novak,

That first photo of the P. murinus with the fangs showing is a pretty cool shot.

Jungleguts - Sorry couldn't resist with the sling photo. lol

I myself am planning my first tattoo as well, and yes it will be a "T". I plan on going with the classic B. smithi. I want something that will be recognized.


----------



## CedrikG (May 29, 2007)

Hi, some random shot


----------



## Syngyne (May 30, 2007)

This one adds a bit of history.


----------



## GailC (May 30, 2007)

A. avic






G. rosea


----------



## Gesticulator (May 30, 2007)

CedrikG said:


> Hi, some random shot


Cedrik, your pictures ROCK!
I almost used this for a tat, but wanted the mating picture. I love the way she looks superimposed on the grass. It's a great stance.


----------



## verry_sweet (May 30, 2007)

I have been looking for pictures for a tattoo for a year or so now. Here are a couple I have collected. The first is my #1 choice but I don’t know who took it and whom the image belongs to so if anybody could help me out that would be great. I have permission to use the other 2 pics I have a tone more but do not have permission to post those.



















Steph


----------



## Mina (May 30, 2007)

Dan, if it were me, I like the idea of either a pokie or an H. mack on your arm, head up so it looks like it is heading for your shoulder.
I actually do have two tattoos (suprise) one on my bicep which is a half moon and star and a rose and a dolphin on my ankle.  Who are you going to have do the work?


----------



## JungleGuts (May 30, 2007)

Mina said:


> Dan, if it were me, I like the idea of either a pokie or an H. mack on your arm, head up so it looks like it is heading for your shoulder.
> I actually do have two tattoos (suprise) one on my bicep which is a half moon and star and a rose and a dolphin on my ankle.  Who are you going to have do the work?


Mina, thats pretty much exactly the location i was thinking. I dont know who ill be going to...i know theres a few places right in my area in Joliet, and also some good ones in Chicago. But i dont really know yet...do you have any recomendations?


----------



## Snipes (Jun 3, 2007)

If you still wanted to do avics
A. avic






A. versi


----------



## ShadowBlade (Jun 3, 2007)

I already know what I'm getting when I'm 18. A perfect threat display, with tribal flames, right on the shoulder. 

-Sean


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

I thought this one came out good...


----------



## massmorels (Jun 3, 2007)

Im getting this tattooed in fine line (exact detail) 2 weeks from now..
HA.. looks like Im not the only one that likes it.. I thought it was a tattoo when I first saw it.


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 3, 2007)

massmorels said:


> Im getting this tattooed in fine line (exact detail) 2 weeks from now..


If you don't look at it closely it already looks like a tat.


----------



## massmorels (Jun 3, 2007)

Novak said:


> If you don't look at it closely it already looks like a tat.


seriously huh... cool lookin' subfusca


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 3, 2007)

massmorels said:


> Im getting this tattooed in fine line (exact detail) 2 weeks from now..
> HA.. looks like Im not the only one that likes it.. I thought it was a tattoo when I first saw it.


sweet man, post pics when its done!


----------



## massmorels (Jun 4, 2007)

absolutely.. !


----------



## verry_sweet (Jun 4, 2007)

massmorels said:


> absolutely.. !



You have 2 weeks and then I’m hounding you for pictures  . I cant wait to see how it turnes out!!! Be brave try not to cry and flinch to much  ;P hahaha


Steph


----------



## The Shadow (Jun 4, 2007)

This is a pretty basic pic I took, but I think its nice.  :}


----------



## massmorels (Jun 4, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> Be brave try not to cry and flinch to much  ;P hahaha
> Steph


Im sure that wont be a problem.. only problem Ill have is trying to find a place to put it! 
notice the B. auratum in its burrow?


----------



## Snipes (Jun 4, 2007)

verry_sweet said:


> I have been looking for pictures for a tattoo for a year or so now. Here are a couple I have collected. The first is my #1 choice but I don’t know who took it and whom the image belongs to so if anybody could help me out that would be great. I have permission to use the other 2 pics I have a tone more but do not have permission to post those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about setting up some threads asking? If I am to get a tat, thats a possible choice. (might have to set up a fan group  )


----------



## verry_sweet (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow nice sleeve! Have fun finding a spot….;P  if it’s below the waistline I don’t want to see the pic ;P 

I’m planning on putting this one between my shoulder blades. It was to be a whole back piece with tree bark and vines behind it but my finace wont have it  so it’s going to stay pretty small.

Snipes that is such a good idea. I’m going to do that. If you do get this image I would love to see the pic also!!! 

Steph 




massmorels said:


> Im sure that wont be a problem.. only problem Ill have is trying to find a place to put it!
> notice the B. auratum in its burrow?


----------



## massmorels (Jun 6, 2007)

I may have to start working on the other arm again..


----------



## massmorels (Jun 19, 2007)

P. subfusca tatt is getting done on Monday..


----------



## Gesticulator (Jun 19, 2007)

massmorels said:


> Im getting this tattooed in fine line (exact detail) 2 weeks from now..
> HA.. looks like Im not the only one that likes it.. I thought it was a tattoo when I first saw it.


was my first thought as well. would make a GREAT tat!
great looking sleeve.


----------



## JungleGuts (Jun 19, 2007)

^ It sure would. Im geting more and more excited everyday about the tattoo im gonna get. Still dont have an exact picture picked out yet but I know I want some time of Avicularia sp. Dosnt really matter(just waiting for the right pic to come along, i need something that can print out pretty large in good detail)....the tattoo with be black and grey no color. Im oldschool haha

*EDIT: I guess ill be more specific on the picture request now, and thanks to everyone who posted theirs thus far.

1. Avicularia sp.
2. Pretty much looking for a shot directly over the spider(not at an angle)
3. A picture that I can print up big/view big so the artist can see the detail(if you have anything with big filesize let me know and I will give you my email so you can send it that way)

To encourage people to email me some of their high res. pics ill offer some type of gift to the persons photo that I chose(please only pictures that you have taken). It wouldnt be for a few months but I need the pics now. The gift will most likly be something alive:razz: .*


----------



## verry_sweet (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## massmorels (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## 138 (Jun 26, 2007)

i was gonna say, get it on you're neck. ;P


----------



## verry_sweet (Jun 26, 2007)

That is so awesome!!! I can’t get over how nice it turned out. :drool: 

Steph


----------



## funnylori (Jul 3, 2007)

massmorels said:


> http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c236/verry_sweet/subf2.jpg
> http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l270/massmorels/100_3579.jpg
> 
> http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l270/massmorels/100_3580.jpg
> ...


Wow! That is THE AWESOME! :worship: :clap: I'm not so brave. The most permanent thing I can do is get a hair cut... But that grows out... Or I color my hair a shade darker/brighter than normal. I've tempted myself with a tattoo, but I can't bring myself to do it. The realistic nature of yours makes me take a second look at getting one.


----------



## mrsd (Jul 3, 2007)

I am going to get my tattoo on my birthday in about two weeks. I had my favorite spider out the other day wanting him to walk on my arm so I could get some good pics of what I want but of course as soon as I got him on my hand he refused to move...This from a spider who is always trying to escape and wander...


----------



## Tuishimi (Jul 22, 2007)

*I like this pic.  I might actually use it for my final tat.*

This is probably late but, here is my little T. Rosea.

http://homepage.mac.com/candiazoo/p.../our_arachnids/jitter_small_chilean_rose.html


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Jul 22, 2007)

*Pick one of these I dare ya ;P *

















































*
Ohh and you said Avic's in your first post*


----------

